# Could we see snowblowers made in USA again



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

I ran across this article that was published in May of 2015 that includes reshoring information through the end of 2014. I thought it might give hope that we could once agian see small engines for snowblowers made in this country. I was told that my new Ariens is entirely made in the USA excluding the engine. I was then told that everything had a 5 year warranty excluding the engine which had only a 3 year warranty. 

Record number of manufacturing jobs returning to America - MarketWatch


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Honda is making some of theirs in the US, too. All of their two stage models if I remember correctly.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

buffettck said:


> Honda is making some of theirs in the US, too. All of their two stage models if I remember correctly.


Honda single stage snowblowrrs are 100% made in the USA, not 2-stage. And they are the only models that are.

Scot


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

sscotsman said:


> Honda single stage snowblowrrs are 100% made in the USA, not 2-stage. And they are the only models that are.
> 
> Scot


Okay, thanks for the clarification. I knew it was one of their lines. I just used my brand new HS720AA for the first time today in 8-10 inches of heavy snow. Worked awesomely. I could not believe a single stage blower could work so well. :yahoo:


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

with Trump in, we may see a 'made in the USA' surge!!!


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

absolutely no way any north American production of anything can realistically compete with the off shore stuff being dumped on us . sad but true.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

The problem is and always will be profit levels vs paychecks. It's really that simple. Wages have not increased and kept pace with costs over the last 20 years. We are in an environment where our kids for the first time in history will not do better that their parents did financially. Wages have stagnated. The middle class is shrinking at a rapid pace. Bringing back manufacturing is going to be a tough row to hoe. What difference does it make if htey still only pay 10-15 hr like they did 15 years ago? Doesn't help anybody buy that new truck at 55K vs 28K........ look how much housing has gone up. People are renting vs buying now. You can't make enough difference in 4 years - or even 8 at this point. Ti's going to take decades of good solid conservatism to get the country back on track - and we know that aint gonna happen with the millennials. it's going to take another depression to make them see why entitlement mentality doesn't work. The welfare state has killed this country. To many people accept it. The pigs will fight each other when the trough gets empty and it's just about there.......


----------



## pearlfinish (Oct 25, 2016)

nwcove said:


> absolutely no way any north American production of anything can realistically compete with the off shore stuff being dumped on us . sad but true.


I agree. Price of labor is just way too much in North America.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

That's right. We want more money. More more more more more! Which means prices get raised, more work gets sent out of the USA because the companies can make a bigger profit or they have to outsource so that they can even stay in business.. But.. if we were to go to war with China.. well.. we'd be screwed considering how much of our goods come from there now.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

The good news....an old Ariens just doesn't wear out...or Gilson or Toro, or Jacobsen......but Ariens rock. so...here is my plan. I'm 65.....take an old Ariens....bullet proof....can't hurt it with a sledge hammer......repower it with a Predator......good for 30 more years...the nursing home has snow removal...I'm good to go! I'll let my offspring worry about "made in america " and quality bulls**t. They can't get their face out of their smart phones long enough to clear snow anyway.


----------



## FearlessFront (Aug 18, 2016)

Kawasaki makes their small engine in the U.S. of course Kawasaki really isnt on any snowblower. Unless you bought one and put it on.... But their not cheap engines.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Globalism requires that living standards be raised in the rest of the world to equal ours . . . . or that ours be lowered to equal theirs . . . . I guess we all know which way that process is going.

Should anyone be surprised ?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Wonder what the drug industry is worth in the US and how much this eats at the average household income, hospital cost, policing cost, sick leaves, municipal unrest and on and on. Repairing the US economy needs a lot more than stopping the export of jobs and manufacturing, it needs the sense of educating the young to stay away from drugs and alcohol and persevering towards their dreams of a better life. Parents should stand up in their community against thugs. Patent #s should never be given to China or Japan for free so they can mass produce an undercut the prices by 90%. The american who applied for that patent # may be dead by now but not his descendants. It's a shame what these manufacturers have done for the sake of a dollar. 

For example the EL-50448 is an electronic TPS programmer that was designed and patented in the US. It sold for almost $200 USd 4 years ago to garages mostly. The manufacturer sent it to China for manufacturing so they could get it manufactured for cheaper so they could make more profit on each unit and they knew they were surrendering the patent when they signed the contract. Now, you can purchase the EL-50448 clone which comes out of the exact same assembly line for $40USd plus free shipping subsidized by the Chinese government to the US dock then USPS has to deliver it to you at a lost free of charge.

This is the best price I could find from the US. 

EL-50448 | eBay

Trump is a band-aid over a severed artery.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

Coby7 said:


> Wonder what the drug industry is worth in the US and how much this eats at the average household income, hospital cost, policing cost, sick leaves, municipal unrest and on and on. Repairing the US economy needs a lot more than stopping the export of jobs and manufacturing, it needs the sense of educating the young to stay away from drugs and alcohol and persevering towards their dreams of a better life. *Parents should stand up in their community against tugs. *Patent #s should never be given to China or Japan for free so they can mass produce an undercut the prices by 90%. The american who applied for that patent # may be dead by now but not his descendants. It's a shame what these manufacturers have done for the sake of a dollar.


Yeah, that Theodore Tugboat up in Halifax is a bad apple, eh.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If it were bullet proof, you wouldn't have to re-power it


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

buffettck said:


> Yeah, that Theodore Tugboat up in Halifax is a bad apple, eh.



Thank You! lol forgot an ''h'' there didn't I. Translating from my mother tongue to english is not always easy.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Well the chart in the referenced article certainly shows that the trend of returning manufacturing jobs to the US is already underway. Typically what you are finding is the 'final assembly' happening in the USA , but the engines and other components still being sourced internationally.

I recall when buying my Troy-Bilt snow blower a couple of years ago, wanting to know if it was built in the USA. The manufacturers do a pretty good job of hiding where things are built and/or where the components are sourced from. 

Hopefully, the guv'ment will work towards making the source of the products we buy more transparent so, we the consumer, can buy with clarity. Depending on what the new U.S. Administration & Congress does about imports, it may force the issue. Regardless, I think things will cost more money, but frankly, I'd pay more to know that my $$$ are staying in the USA.


----------



## JD in NJ (Dec 21, 2016)

NJHonda said:


> with Trump in, we may see a 'made in the USA' surge!!!


Well, there's certainly been a surge of tweets that directly contradict speeches, I guess you could say those are being made in the USA.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

JD in NJ said:


> Well, there's certainly been a surge of tweets that directly contradict speeches, I guess you could say those are being made in the USA.


And Carrier and Ford.. And soon GM. And hes not even IN office yet!


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

The Japanese pay way way more for everything in their home market, due to their protectionist system, with the ministry of trade, banks and Keritsu all in cahoots. And they put up with it. Will Americans pay more for things made domestically? I doubt it, I really do. I would for sure and I have with tools when I could find them. As long as we have the big box get it cheaper mentality we will have what we got. Made In China for everything.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

NJHonda said:


> *And Carrier and Ford.. *And soon GM. And hes not even IN office yet!


When I first read that I thought, "What does this have to do with Star Wars?" Seriously. LOL


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

tpenfield said:


> Typically what you are finding is the 'final assembly' happening in the USA , but the engines and other components still being sourced internationally.


All Honda single stages, including the actual Honda engines, are built here in the US in NC.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Honda single stage snowblowrrs are 100% made in the USA, not 2-stage. And they are the only models that are.
> 
> Scot


The new Honda HSS 2 stage line-up are also made in US except for the engine which comes from Thailand.


----------



## buffettck (Jan 4, 2017)

hsblowersfan said:


> The new Honda HSS 2 stage line-up are also made in US except for the engine which comes from Thailand.


Are those genuine Honda engines?


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Define genuine.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

buffettck said:


> Are those genuine Honda engines?


yes, they are.
Honda only uses genuine Honda engines on all of its equipment.
regardless of where they are made, they are still genuine Honda.

Scot


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

My new virgin Honda 760 AET it is produced by Honda Power Equipment Mfg. Inc PO Box 37, Honda Drive, NC Hwy 119, Swepsonville NC, USA !!! Happy with this !


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Florin said:


> My new virgin Honda 760 AET it is produced by Honda Power Equipment Mfg. Inc PO Box 37, Honda Drive, NC Hwy 119, Swepsonville NC, USA !!! Happy with this !


Very nice machine machine. I'm sure that you will get a lot of questions about if you are having the issues that many in the US are having with their HSS machines. How old is it ?


----------



## Florin (Jan 23, 2017)

RIT333 said:


> Very nice machine machine. I'm sure that you will get a lot of questions about if you are having the issues that many in the US are having with their HSS machines. How old is it ?


It's a virgin :wavetowel2: ! Have 3 days and is not used yet !


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Florin said:


> It's a virgin :wavetowel2: ! Have 3 days and is not used yet !


Here is a stupid question: Where do the proceeds for the sale of your snowblower to you go? I mean ultimately- not just to Honda North America. What I am getting at is who owns Honda corp?. What the OP was getting at was when will a snowblower be built from sratch here, using all components and materials sourced locally. The answer is never. we don't produce steel any longer because of the pollution(I mean cheap enough to use in a mass-produced snowblower), we don't produce much of anything any longer for many reasons. The only way a global economy will work, is with a global government. Period. Do YOU want to be part of that? I don't.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> What I am getting at is who owns Honda corp?


I do. And a hell of a lot of other people.








Honda Motor Company, Ltd. (HMC) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Honda Motor Company, Ltd. (HMC) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> we don't produce steel any longer


Sure we do... Here's info on Honda Manufacturing in NC: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

tabora said:


> Sure we do... Here's info on Honda Manufacturing in NC: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository


I'm sorry, I read this from top to bottom and I did not see where it said Honda snow blowers are made with U.S. produced steel or union workers it says "globally sourced parts and it says"associates". Also, you and many others own stock in Honda motors, but have you looked at the board of directors? remember: Honda north America is merely a subsidiary of Honda corp. YES they are produced at a plant in the carolinas but the net-net profits still go to another country. if you truly were an American that believed in his country, you would burn the stock, and cut up the equipment. no, I will never change your mind- I just hope you understand what people like you are doing to this once-great nation, and I realize you couldn't care less what I think.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I do NOT believe manufacturers of ANYTHING will rush back to the States and those that did over the last couple of years might not stay. My assumption has to do with taxes expected (new administration's promise) to soar from 20% to 28%. The predicted rate is below the old 35% but yet much higher than those in Europe and the far East.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Elfiero said:


> if you truly were an American that believed in his country, you would burn the stock, and cut up the equipment. no, I will never change your mind- I just hope you understand what people like you are doing to this once-great nation


You are way out of line here.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

this has gone to 100% political CLOSED and edited 
the poster who reopened it responded to some one not seen in almost 3 years ,than turned it political


----------

